# Video archivierung & Format vorbereitung



## johnny x (9. April 2007)

Hey,

als vorbereitung zu meinem mehrjährigen Auslandsaufenthalt. bei dem ich sehr viel Filmen werde, 
würde ich sehr gerne mal erfahren wie ihr euere Videos archiviert, archiviert ihr eure Videos immer im rohen format? 
oder verarbeitet ihr sie erst mal in eine einigermassen verlustfreihen format um sie platzsparend ablegen zu können.

da ich mit dem nokia n93 und n95 meine videoaufnahmen machen werde möchte ich sie einerseits sparsam archivieren, 
und natürlich auch teilweise zu hochwertigen videos verarbeiten die meine familie sich dann in meinem blog downloaden kann. 
aber auch die einbindung als im web abspielbare videos wollte ich dann im blog anbieten.

um dies alles zu bewerkstellen habe ich mir Premiere Pro 2.0 gekauft 

mp4 wie das n93 produziert, kann so in premiere nicht importiert werden,
daher stellt sich mir die frage, was ich vor der archivieren & bearbeitung in dem ich es umwandel zu beachten habe, 
oder überhaupt welches format nicht ganz so verlust frei es für mich konvertiert?

würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen könnt. 
damit ich nicht direkt am anfang alles falsch mach.



lg johnny x..
...
..
.


----------



## arschgesicht (9. April 2007)

johnny x hat gesagt.:


> würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen könnt.
> damit ich nicht direkt am anfang alles falsch mach.


Mit verlaub, kauf dir eine richtige Mini DV Kamera. Du willst etwa wirklich deine Auslandserfahrung mit einem Handy für die Ewigkeit fixieren? Was für eine Schande.

Meine Archivierungsmassnahme besteht aus:
- Sicherung auf DV Tape (jedes Tape nur einmal verwenden.)
- Sicherung auf externe Festplatte bzw. Festplatten die ausgetauscht und sicher gelagert werden.


----------



## johnny x (9. April 2007)

hey,

ich habe eine richtige Cam, nur werde ich sie nicht 24 std bei mir haben,
daher werden wohl die meissten Clips genau wie in meinem letzten Trip
nach Australien aus Handy aufnahmen bestehen.
genauso wie meine Fotos, ich bin eher für flexibilität als für Qualität 

schau mal meine fotos an,
sind sicher keine profi fotos, aber sie sind in jeglicher lage geschossen worden.
und für meine begrieffe ordenltich  so sehe ich es auch mit meinen videos.
die spontanität bringt mir selber mehr gefühl in die fotos
meine Bilder aus dem letzten Australien Trip

zurück zum thema 
vielleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen,
das ich unterwegs einen Laptop habe, mit eingeplannten platz von 40GB
und einen root server wo ich mir auch noch als backup meine daten ablegen kann.
die dritte backup möglichkeit wäre 1-2 dvd's  pro monat und sie per post back to home senden 

daher dv band geht nicht,
und externe festplatte lohnt nicht.

daher ist hier wirklich die frage des formates am ehesten gestellt,


----------



## arschgesicht (9. April 2007)

wie auch immer...

mp4 ist schon eigentlich eine recht starke "Komprimierung". (Wobei mp4 keine eigentlich Komprimierung ist, aber dies würde hier zu weit gehen) Was nun interessant wäre, wie gross deine mp4 Datei z.b. pro  Minute ist. Das hat insofern eine Bedeutung, wie stark das Videohandy schon komprimiert. (Ich befürchte, dass da kaum noch was geht. -> mit einer weiteren Reduzierung der Datenmenge) Natürlich kannste auch diese Videos weiter verkleinern, aber da wird wohl kaum noch was übrigbleiben. Abgesehen davon wirst du dadurch auch weitere Probleme mit einer möglichen Postproduktion bekommen. (kannste mal die üblichen versuchen, wie divx oder auch von Pic Motion Jpg) 

Premiere Pro 2 müsste eigentlich ohne Probleme das mp4 Format verarbeiten können. Meine Vermutung: Liegt wohl an Nokia, die wie-auch-immer ein Codecs verwendet, dass nicht in Premiere auf anhieb verarbeitet werden kann. 

Sofern du noch nicht den Quicktime Player installiert hast, so tue dies. Kann wunder wirken. (am besten natürlich die Pro Version, kostet rund 30$)


----------



## johnny x (16. April 2007)

Sry für die Späte antwort,

habe jetzt mal nach geschaut, Q-Time ist install, 
Premiere 2 pro kann es wirklich nicht Importieren.
Da ich ja noch Premiere Elements habe, war ich echt verwundert
das Premiere Elements diese mpeg im mp4 container lesen konnte und verarbeiten konnte.

Eigentlich wiederstrebt es mir Elements zu nutzen, da ich mir nunmal die Pro version gekauft habe.

Mich würde Interessieren wer auf irgend einen weg seine mp4 Video mit Premiere 2 Pro nutzt 

Ich benutze Joomla als web System, und habe eine componente install, 
die es mir ermöglicht die mp4 videos ohne konvertierung als mp4 einzubinden

ich frage mich halt die ganze zeit ob es überhaupt möglich ist die quallität zu erhalten oder leicht zu verbessern 
wenn ich die vielen kleinen mp4 videos in premiere zusammenfüge und bearbeite.
habe ích sie meisstens nur viel schlechter hinbekommen. 

PS: ich glaube das sie schon ziemlich häftig kompremiert sind, bei 5MB für 1 bis 2 min

gruss johnny x


----------



## chmee (17. April 2007)

Man kann nunmal die Qualität nicht verbessern, wenn schon übel komprimiert ist. Der Elements/Pro-Widerspruch liegt darin begraben, dass Elements immer in den Zeiten zwischen den Pro-Versionen herausgegeben wurde, so waren dort mehr Features drin.
Inzwischen haben sie die Release angeglichen. Nebenbei hat man sich wohl auch gesagt, dass ein Handy-Mpeg4 nichts in Pro2 zu suchen hat, denn andere Mpeg4-Derivate gehen sehr wohl.

Ja, 5MB für 1,5min ist heftig, aber die Frage ist, ist die Kompression sichtbar ( Artefakte, Farbfehler, niedrige Bildwiederholrate etc. )

Wenn Du so arbeiten möchtest - und die Arbeitsweise und Archivierungsart Dir nicht widerstrebt, dann tu es so. Dein Rohformat ist nunmal Mpeg4, die Dateien sind klein, Du bekommst ne Menge Material auf eine DVD und könntest dann mal locker viele Stunden brennen und nach Hause schicken, zur Sicherheit.

Da es ein mehrjähriger Aufenthalt ist, würde ich sicherlich noch ne externe Festplatte dazupacken.

mfg chmee


----------



## johnny x (17. April 2007)

mal drei beispile von mir,
denke mal das ich jett ein wenig schlauer bin 

erste wmv
zweite flash v.8 max qualli
dritte roh im mp4 format


----------

